# Help, getting shock when I touch backside of cabinet



## singleindian (Sep 22, 2014)

I assembled new pc. When I touch the backside or the screws, I am getting shock. My cabinet is spec-03.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 22, 2014)

there seems to be a problem with the earthing at your home-get it checked as soon possible.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 22, 2014)

get proper earthing and check for loose connections in the home wiring.


----------



## singleindian (Sep 22, 2014)

I live in hostel.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 23, 2014)

No earthing connection at your hostel. Even I also dont have it in my home so very very careful while touching the cabinet


----------



## baiju (Sep 23, 2014)

I sometimes have this problem during rainy seasons. My earth is proper. What I did is to connect a good quality cable from the body of the cabinet to one earth point.


----------



## singleindian (Sep 23, 2014)

Is it safe to use the computer and for myself? 


quicky008 said:


> there seems to be a problem with the earthing at your home-get it checked as soon possible.





SaiyanGoku said:


> get proper earthing and check for loose connections in the home wiring.





theterminator said:


> No earthing connection at your hostel. Even I also dont have it in my home so very very careful while touching the cabinet


----------



## funfex (Sep 23, 2014)

Open ur Cabinet and just check if you have any cable touching the frame, coz if aint your earthing will definitely be this!! Also which PSU are u using?


----------



## singleindian (Sep 23, 2014)

funfex said:


> Open ur Cabinet and just check if you have any cable touching the frame, coz if aint your earthing will definitely be this!! Also which PSU are u using?


I use seasonic 520w psu. Wht about unused cable?


----------



## Gollum (Sep 23, 2014)

My Graphics card died a few years back because I did not have earthing.


----------



## singleindian (Sep 23, 2014)

Gollum said:


> My Graphics card died a few years back because I did not have earthing.


Thn I don't want to fry my pc. I live in hostel. That makes situation worse.


----------



## singleindian (Sep 23, 2014)

I assembled this pc. Is it possible that I plugged the cables wrongly? 


quicky008 said:


> there seems to be a problem with the earthing at your home-get it checked as soon possible.





SaiyanGoku said:


> get proper earthing and check for loose connections in the home wiring.


----------



## singleindian (Sep 23, 2014)

I assembled this pc. Is it possible that I plugged the cables wrongly? 


quicky008 said:


> there seems to be a problem with the earthing at your home-get it checked as soon possible.





SaiyanGoku said:


> get proper earthing and check for loose connections in the home wiring.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 23, 2014)

no, its a common issue.. try changing the cord of your PSU and get your mains checked (Which might be hard to do in a hostel)


----------



## singleindian (Sep 23, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> no, its a common issue.. try changing the cord of your PSU and get your mains checked (Which might be hard to do in a hostel)


I bought new one, which I am using now. I told them about the problem. Thy said it's computer problem!


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 23, 2014)

it is an earthing problem, even i used to have it.. sadly its hard to fix since it requires rechecking the root earthing point in your home..


----------



## Gollum (Sep 24, 2014)

to test earthing try this "sort of" cheap method.

Get mortein liquidator (or any brand of your liking duh) that has a light to tell that it ON.
now plug-in this liquidator with one pin on the live wire and other on the earth pin. (you will have to mix match to find which one is the live wire. I hope you know which one is the earth. its the top middle one)
If earthing is present  - connecting one pin to the live wire and the other to earth will cause the liquidator to start working as if it were connected normally.

Another method is to get a 10w bulb and bulb holder with an open wire connected. Now with this, connect one wire to live and another to earth, the bulb should glow if earthing is proper.
If it does not glow, perform this experiment in front of the hostel officials to prove them wrong.

Check your PSU if earthing is working properly.
the PSU and or PSU power cord can be at fault here.
PSU has a tiny wire hardwired from earth pin to the chassis of the PSU which then extends to your PC cabinet.


----------



## singleindian (Sep 24, 2014)

Gollum said:


> to test earthing try this "sort of" cheap method.
> 
> Get mortein liquidator (or any brand of your liking duh) that has a light to tell that it ON.
> now plug-in this liquidator with one pin on the live wire and other on the earth pin. (you will have to mix match to find which one is the live wire. I hope you know which one is the earth. its the top middle one)
> ...


The switch is broken now. I will test this after they change the switch.


----------



## singleindian (Sep 30, 2014)

Update- their is earthing.but its weak.Not enough for computer.thats what electrician said.they changd the board and switches.got earth wire connected from board to ground.Problem solved.No More shock  Thanks evryone for the help


----------

